# Housing



## aboucayenne (Jun 1, 2008)

Hello,

I will be relocating to Dubai and have a housing allowance in the range of 275,000 - 300,000AED/Annum. Based on the current market rates, my options for a community villa seem to be the following:

(1) Green Community
(2) The Springs
(3) Lakes
(4) Arabian Ranches

My biggest concern is the traffic and so location is a factor as I would like to drive against traffic or be close to the office (Dubai World Trade Center on Sheikh Zayed Road). Can anyone assist in regards to what I should expect my commute to be like from each of the above options and which is residential option is recommended in general?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Avoid The Green Community if working near DWTC, as it is a pain to get in & out of & is far away.

AR is OK and your journey from The Springs/Lakes is fine too. Not sure you'll get much in The Lakes for that these daya though. Other areas you can consider include Jumeirah, Um Sequim and Al Barsha as villas are available in all those areas.

It is hard to recommend areas. Many people like The Springs whereas other find it all a bit too Truman Show, as all the properties look the same.

-


----------



## aboucayenne (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback...Last question, do these homes come furnished or are they semi-furnished? What would the approx. cost be to furnish a 3BR villa?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Most properties are rented unfurnished.

Cost of furnishing will vary hugely depending on what you can afford, where you shop, how much furniture you require, whether you buy new or second hand.



_


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Holy sh*t that's a good housing allowance! If you don't have kids, you should live in the Burj Dubai downtown residences, you will be super close to work. 

Otherwise I've heard that you can come straight down the Emirates Road from Arabian Ranches in no time at all. They're having some construction work dramas at the moment so its holding up the traffic.

You can pay someone to furnish your house for you, we've moved into a apartment that was fully furnished by a Homes R Us consultant when the landlord lived there.


----------

